# Suggestions on stand up fighting belt/harness/gear



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

THis past weekend it was painful to watch the anglers on my boat struggle with a tuna on the current standup gear that I have. I need to get a new belt/harness.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks,

David


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

1) Black Magic Tackle Equalizer Fighting Belt/Harness

2) AFTCO Clarion Or Socorro Fighting Belt


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

forget braid products. I have had one on order well over a year, finally closed the order because they couldn't get the cheap tin buckles. lol I repaired mine and have a extra one, those aftco's look pretty good.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Aftco is what I prefer to use.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Realtor said:


> forget braid products. I have had one on order well over a year, finally closed the order because they couldn't get the cheap tin buckles. lol I repaired mine and have a extra one, those aftco's look pretty good.




Braid was going out of business and was just recently brought back to life from what I have heard. I have one of the Samurai harnesses and I love it. I like the AFTCO also. Not a fan of the black magics at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Do the anglers know the proper technique for a belt and harness?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

eddy2419 said:


> Do the anglers know the proper technique for a belt and harness?


What?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Funny you ask if the anglers knew how to use the equipment. They did not and I did not. Had I known the proper setup we would have had whooped that tuna's arse and he wold have been on the grill. I stayed with the braid belt I have and now I know how to actually use it for standup fighting. I have the two part system- the part the rod goes into the sits on your thighs and connects to the part that goes around your butt and connects to the rod. Have used it since and it kicks ass when you actually use it the way it was designed. I can put pressure on a fish all day long now and use my body weight and the belt to pull up and my arms just to reel down, guide the line, and keep the reel from smacking me in the face should the line break 

Gosh there is just a lot to learn. Good stuff though.


----------



## pje (Aug 9, 2017)

What size YFT are you getting in to ? If over 100 or chance for marlin , take a look at the Smitty belts and harnesses . 

I bought the Black Magic setup a couple months ago , then went to fish Cabo and got reminded what a real harness is like . I came back and sold the Black magic ,and am going to order a couple of the Smitty's . 

I have several plastic belts on my boat Braid , and some no names . But I prefer one of the no name plates over the brand name ones . Just feels better . After using the Smitty metal plate , it's the only one I would want for big fish .

Another thing I didn't like about the BM was that you were clicked/locked in to the reel , verses the quick release L clips on others . Not something you want when chasing big blues . 

Proper technique is everything when using a harness , once you master it , it makes everything easier .


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Funny you ask if the anglers knew how to use the equipment. They did not and I did not.


Been there, done that.


----------

